# Catering Kitchen occupancy



## Mac (Jan 31, 2014)

An established local caterer is considering a move to a small commercial building. They will need to install a commercial kitchen with hood & exhaust, coolers & freezers, and the associated storage and prep equipment. County health Dept. will also have some requirements.

There will be no food consumption on the premises, but they want to be able to sell sandwiches and etc. over the counter as 'to go' items. Local zoning has a use category for "bakery, confectioner, or similar wholesale business", not a perfect fit but close enough.

Anybody want to weigh in with an appropriate IBC occupancy type? I've been watching "Bakery Occupancy" discussion for guidance but I'm stumped.

Thanks!


----------



## ICE (Jan 31, 2014)

We have a similar situation.  The to-go operation changed into five tables.  The food is great and priced right.  Parking is tight but they are so out of the way that there is always room for me.


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2014)

With the sales

Any set down ????

Back to the bakery  b or m


----------



## fatboy (Jan 31, 2014)

I would lean towards the B.............


----------



## RLGA (Jan 31, 2014)

My interpretation:  F-1.  Bakeries typically allow for sales, so I would include the kitchen and sales area within the Group F-1.  If they plan on a lot of display cases and shelves with products, then I would classify the sales area as a Group M.  If eating of purchased food is allowed in the facility and the occupant load of the eating area exceeds 49, then the entire facility can be classified as Group A-2.  If the occupant load of the eating area does not exceed 49, then it can be classified per the occupancy in which it is located (either F-1 or M, as I previously mentioned) per Section 303.1.2, Subparagraph 2.


----------



## tudorvac (Jan 31, 2014)

I think the 2012 IBC actually addresses this situation with a new Use listed under Group F-1:

"Food processing and commercial kitchens not associated with restaurants, cafeterias and similar dining facilities"

I would go with the F-1, and if retail is less than 10% then accessory occupancy, otherwise nonseparated occupancy.


----------



## north star (Jan 31, 2014)

*= + = + =*



Mac,

What is the total sq. footage of the "new" location ?........If it is a large

sq. footage footprint, then I would lean towards the F-1, with the Sales

Counter Area as an accessory use........If it is a small sq. footage

footprint [  i.e. - less than 49 total, calculated occupant loading  ], then

I would lean towards the "B "Occ. Group.

Also, include the ADA / Accessibility & plbg. fixture count issues.

*= + = + =*


----------

